# Festival Flop



## Bigmoose (Jul 23, 2009)

I did a large craft show late in March that did well.  I was approached by 2 others about getting me to be a vendor at thier shows later in the year.  One of them was someone who said thier show was to be a fund raiser for dogs and it was not to far from home so I said fine and mailed them a check.  It turned out to be a dog festival.  Wow was I out of place.  You don't know how often I had people make comments like "Why do you make so many shampoos and soaps for dogs?  I did have some doggie shampoo bars but that was it for the dogs.  This show was expensive.  I did 2X my table fee for sales.  I did make one contact who wants to sell some of my stuff in thier store so mabye it won't be a total loss.  I also had the strangest question asked of me, this lady who is holding a small dog with very long hair that is mostly white and says "Do you have anything that will make this white again?"  As she holds her dog up to my face showing me the yellow stains on its underside.   Ewwwww.

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry it wasn't a great show for you Bruce , but you might get way more business and exposure from  the person who wants to sell your stuff , who knows . Wishing you good luck with that .

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2009)

I  have  gotten to the point where I will not do a show unless it is a 'craft show'. If it's a musical event, carnival, garden show or a dog show, they are not there with the intent of shopping. If it is a craft show they are specificaly there to buy/browse handmade items.


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats too bad Bruce, it would be a waste to use your shampoo on dogs!

DS loves it.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bruce that was so deceptive of them - I'm sorry it was a flop!


----------



## KSL (Jul 24, 2009)

well you didn't LOSE money, right?  So its not a total loss!  Plus you got a contact!

But that was really sneaky of them to lie to you.  At least if you had known, you could have maybe brought ALL relevant products, or decided not to go.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I  have  gotten to the point where I will not do a show unless it is a 'craft show'. If it's a musical event, carnival, garden show or a dog show, they are not there with the intent of shopping. If it is a craft show they are specificaly there to buy/browse handmade items.



With the exception of 2 festivals that are within a 5 block radius of my house, I have come to the same point.  People who come to festivals are not, for the most part, there to buy soap.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 24, 2009)

With the exception of 2 festivals that are within a 5 block radius of my house, I have come to the same point. People who come to festivals are not, for the most part, there to buy soap.

I agree as well except I did a 4th of July festival at a small town near me and had a very good day.  That one I will go back to.  With the dog festival another drawback is I have dog hair all over everything.  One thing cool about it was they had an all day dog jumping contest, I did not know they could jump 25' or more.

Bruce


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry it wasn't a great show for you Bruce , but you might get way more business and exposure from the person who wants to sell your stuff , who knows . Wishing you good luck with that . 


Thank you KITN.  They own a start up gift shop and just purchased a ton of stuff from me.  I have a craft show this Saturday and will be hurting now for inventory.  I guess this dog festival was not a flop after all.  We sealed the deal with some of my best homebrewed beer and they loved it.  They know another shop owner as well that they will be sending my way as well.  This has been a good night.  Now I need to make lotions and much, much more.

Bruce


----------



## heyjude (Jul 28, 2009)

Great news. Congrats on the new accounts!   

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Jul 28, 2009)

*x*



			
				Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Sorry it wasn't a great show for you Bruce , but you might get way more business and exposure from the person who wants to sell your stuff , who knows . Wishing you good luck with that .
> 
> 
> Thank you KITN.  They own a start up gift shop and just purchased a ton of stuff from me.  I have a craft show this Saturday and will be hurting now for inventory.  I guess this dog festival was not a flop after all.  We sealed the deal with some of my best homebrewed beer and they loved it.  They know another shop owner as well that they will be sending my way as well.  This has been a good night.  Now I need to make lotions and much, much more.
> ...



i'm so glad to hear it's turning around into a good thing for you!

we invest so much of ourselves into our craft-time, tears and treasure, and sometimes it feels like we are just beating our heads against a brick wall.

i hope all goes well in your endeavors-you've worked hard, paid your dues and deserve the rewards.


----------

